# Decals



## LabradorBob (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello,
My name is Harold Reese,I am new here and to pen turning.
Something i am getting ready to try on one of my wood pens.
I experimented with transfering images while building a picnic table.
and hope it will work as well on pens.
The images are simple printed on standard printer paper,turned upside down taped on one edge and then ironed on.
The trick is it has to be a laser printer. They use a powder!
I hope it is ok to post the pictures as they came out on the picnic table.
it was finishes with urethane with no spreading of the image.


----------



## dwarmbrodt (Nov 6, 2013)

Welcome, and keep us posted!


----------



## Dale Allen (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice!  It should be interesting trying to iron it on a round tube!  I'll be watching this thread.

BTW, welcome aboard!


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 6, 2013)

PSI carries an "iron" to do this on small things:  Wood Imprinting Set at Penn State Industries

I've always wondered how well it works. Can't wait to see it on pens.


----------



## LabradorBob (Nov 7, 2013)

LagniappeRob said:


> PSI carries an "iron" to do this on small things: Wood Imprinting Set at Penn State Industries
> 
> I've always wondered how well it works. Can't wait to see it on pens.


 I turned a piece of red cedar down to 3/4" and ironed a name on it.
pen sized soon.


----------



## Dale Allen (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh OK, blank off the lathe and roll the blank under the iron.
Duh, silly me!


----------



## William Menard (Nov 8, 2013)

I was also thinking maybe you can use a wood burner that has one of its shader tips to iron the print to the pen blank


----------



## hagemierj (Mar 6, 2014)

Question... what are you using to create the decal?  

I get the heat transfer and even the laser ink requirement, but what are you using/how are you creating the image and what are you printing on??

Thanks,

J


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 6, 2014)

lets see a demo


----------



## kruzzer (Mar 6, 2014)

I really like the look of the images.  Now I know they make color laser printers... I wonder how that would work??


----------

